# my pup blue velvet



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

:woof:her name is blue velvet at only a week old she 3 pounds if not more very big girl.
parents are gorgeous looking she is the far right one on the top all blue but a white "star" type pattern on her chest! shes so cute i cant wait!:woof:
dual registered

i cant wait to bring her home

new pics

btw did i mention shes a livly one? shes a real squirmer!:woof:

i had the breeder who took the pics of us together send them over


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

forgot these supposed to be show quality dogs i think so not to big great stance drove 4 hrs just to look at them. got the last female complete blue nose (not spotty) she looks like daddy i hope she turns out like him but i am going to do a longer crop


----------



## nsrammstein (Sep 24, 2008)

awesome dogs


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

nsrammstein said:


> awesome dogs


thank you im so excited driving my husband crazy cause i keep talking about harness and collars and training and all kinds of mindless things to him


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwww I love puppies...

Great lookin parents..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

please tell me they did not tell you that those darn dogs are show quality!? Where are the dogs registered? They are gorgeous dogs and pups, but neither of the parents are show quality. Where are you getting your cutie patootie from?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They all look very cute. However that is all you can tell about them at this age unless they have a major visible defect. They are way to young to eval them as show or pet quality. Evals for that should not be done until the pups are close to or at 8 weeks of age.

How did the breeders come to the conclusion this is a show quality litter?

Nose pigment often doesn't always totally fill in until pups are older; it is quite common for pups to have butterfly noses to start. Some may never fill in while others will.

Is the sire titled? Is the dam titled?

What reg are they from?

I hope she turns out to be what you are looking for...please don't be offended by the info I posted. I am just trying to help.

Good link that shows the standards for the breed:
APBT NETWORK FORUM • Log In [ Guest ]


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope that she is everything you hope she will be. The parents are nice looking.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

abda and ukc registered both parents

dad is a show dog

not offended 

i post to get opinions

but in the end the only opinion that matters is mine.

and when i go to show them if she grows up nice then she will be a show dog to.

maybe weight pull im not sure.

i know they are so young but i know they will be gorgeous


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

UHM are you in Boise? Because that Add has been on our ZIdaho site.
http://secure.adpay.com/clicknbuy.a...79&networkview=False&catid=OO33&pcatid=1080_2

As long as you are happy with what you have that is ALL that matters 
IF you are planning on showing this dog you may want to look at the standard for conformation. 
UKC conformation standard - http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/Breeds/AmericanPitBullTerrierRevisedNovember12008
ADBA conformation standard-
http://www.adbadogs.com/p_pdetails.asp?fspid=104
Does dad have any championships or is he pointed at all? Just because you have a 'show' dog doesn't mean you've SHOWN them 

Weight pull may be a possibility I have seen some very bully dogs on the track before. Sometimes they do well sometimes not just depends on the dog itself.

Good luck with your new pup though!


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

no im not in boise


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> UHM are you in Boise? Because that Add has been on our ZIdaho site.
> Blue American Pit Bull Terrier
> 
> As long as you are happy with what you have that is ALL that matters
> ...


thanx for the links
will do some research
i am in lewiston stinky town


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> They all look very cute. However that is all you can tell about them at this age unless they have a major visible defect. They are way to young to eval them as show or pet quality. Evals for that should not be done until the pups are close to or at 8 weeks of age.
> 
> How did the breeders come to the conclusion this is a show quality litter?
> 
> ...


i wasnt talking about nose pigment i was talking about fur cow dogs drive me crazy. but all the pups "so far" have solid nose colors but mom does have a 
spotty nose and i know thats a possibility.
all puppies grow up and change wether we want them to or not its a fact of life


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol its not THAT stinky.....k well maybe a little, its not as bad as pocatello though.
ANYWAY another Kennel in boise and I are working on starting a weight pull/conformation club essentially for Idaho though based here in boise of course. So keep in touch, we are hoping to be able to host a show this summer 2009


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> i wasnt talking about nose pigment i was talking about fur cow dogs drive me crazy. but all the pups "so far" have solid nose colors but mom does have a
> spotty nose and i know thats a possibility.


Oh, Ok, the way you had it worded, it didn't seem that way; now I see what you were saying. If the pups all have solid noses, that is how they will stay as pigment usually doesn't go away it gets stronger/darker as the pup matures unless there is some sort of medical issue.



> all puppies grow up and change whether we want them to or not its a fact of life


Of course all pups grow up, however a proper eval makes a world of difference if you want a show dog. At 8 or very close to 8 weeks there has been proven research that shows a healthy pup will mimic its adult structure. There are also temperament tests that are done at around 7-8 weeks that tell you a lot about a pup. I'll post it in another thread if you are interested in looking it will be titled evaluating puppies. Of course no eval is foolproof but when looking for specific things in a new pup they are extremely useful.

I added this new thread:
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/9956-evaluating-picking-pup.html#post96522


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Super toot puppy...hehehe


----------

